# Home Visits



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I posted this in response to another members' post. But, since it relates to the other side of the issue, I decided to make it into a separate post.


That visit with the breeder is for both sides. After one family was here, I sent their deposit back. In some cases, I require letters of recommendation from not only the family vet, but neighbors. 
I wish there was a way I could do home visits to prospective new owners. My precious pups will be in the buyers home, hopefully, for many years. The conditions of the home, family lifestyle, and response is going to be what that pup will live with, and if these aren't right, then we, as responsible breeders, have subjected our pup to a life of misery. 
Just as other breeders can do, I can give you many stories of people who have applied for a pup with much false information and intent. You say that you must visit the breeder because you have to see for yourself the living conditions of the adults and pups, yet you ask us to trust you on your word that your living conditions will be right. Trust should be on both sides, otherwise, it's not going to be a good match.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Very well said. I just hope breeders could open their hearts and their minds to new possibilities that could give their pups a wonderful caring family even if it`s not within their country. I am not taking about you Faye, of course


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Very well said. I just hope breeders could open their hearts and their minds to new possibilities that could give their pups a wonderful caring family even if it`s not within their country. I am not taking about you Faye, of course
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think anyone should be honored to have one of their pups placed in your home.


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

Faye, When I adopted a mixed breed from the SPCA many many years ago I had to sign a document stating that they had the right to visit the dog at any time without notice.

I wouldn't have a problem if a breeder wanted to do the same. Although I'd prefer a little notice since I hate people showing up if my bed isn't made


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> I think anyone should be honored to have one of their pups placed in your home.[/B]










Oh MY, thank you. I really do adore them


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

OK so the UK is a much smaller country but all the breeders I contacted and visited wanted to visit my home and talk to my vet, neighbours etc. Don't know what they would have done if this was my first or only dog, of course.

Some could not make the journey themselves but they had breeder friends who lived nearer and called on me instead. Now... when placing a dog it is important to remember what matters to the precious little things... I'm sorry but I don't need a visitor with white gloves sampling all my horizontal surfaces for DUST (as one of these err... ladies did... she found some dust on the top of my kitchen cupboards and told my neighbours all about the dirty, dirty conditions in my home). She ignored all the "stuff" I already had in place for a puppy and poo-poo-ed my many years of dog ownership and the fact that all my dogs lived to the end of their natural lives in just the one home... mine. 

Visits to breeders and visits to the potential owner's home are important but a little perspective puhleese.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I agree Faye, and think it's a good idea. Yes, checking on top of cabinets is a bit extreme LOL, but the basic principle is a good one. No responsible breeder would want their babies going to live in an unclean or unsafe environment, and a home check would be a good safeguard.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It's a wonderful advantage to have home visits...but that's for local buyers. Unfortunately, these days, many want a pup from a breeder that is not so close, possibly half way across the country. All they can rely on is the buyer's word (I guess you could call my mother..lol), just as that is about all the buyer can rely on unless they know of others with dogs from that breeder.


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

> ... Yes, checking on top of cabinets is a bit extreme LOL, ...[/B]


Ah but, she missed the one "poop" in the garden/yard that I had not got around to clearing up. I wish she'd stepped in it, then I could have insisted she took her shoes off before entering my "unclean" home


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Okay Faye, you know where I stand on this one









I agree 100%
















Exactly where, and how these little ones are going to spend the rest of their lives is TOP priority.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I would be honored to have any breeder I felt worthy of adopting from to visit me. That would make me feel they cared about their animals, and I don't want a puppy that was not loved and cared about like one of their children.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm surprised that more breeders don't insist on home visits like rescue groups do, but I guess logistics is the problem. I know a gal who did a video tape for a rescue group since she was too far away for a home visit.

I agree with you 100%. I think both vet and personal references should be required to purchase a puppy. I have had to jump through those hoops many times to adopt a pet from a shelter or rescue group. Why should a purebred dog be any different?


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

> I'm surprised that more breeders don't insist on home visits like rescue groups do, but I guess logistics is the problem. I know a gal who did a video tape for a rescue group since she was too far away for a home visit.
> 
> I agree with you 100%. I think both vet and personal references should be required to purchase a puppy. I have had to jump through those hoops many times to adopt a pet from a shelter or rescue group. Why should a purebred dog be any different?[/B]


A videotape or photos for long-distance prospective "parents" is such a good idea. If Sprout's breeder was closer and wanted to visit my home that would be great -- and if she wanted to see a video, or photos, that would be fine, too. So many of us these days, myself included, do not get our babies from nearby breeders. 

I would hope, though, that because I haven't had a dog before I would not be disqualified from having one because I don't have vet references!! Breeders who ask for vet references would have to take that into consideration, I suppose. No one will ever *have* a vet reference if someone doesn't let a first baby go to them *without* a reference. 

These little souls are so precious -- we should do all we can to make sure they are spending their lives in loving, happy homes.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I think most rescue groups require previous pet ownership and vet references. Many will not adopt to renters or even people who don't have a fenced yard.

In general, I think rescue groups are pickier than breeders. They can afford to be since they are not-for-profit whereas a breeder does make money on the sale of puppies.

As I said before, I applaud Faye and breeders like her who are super picky about where their puppies go.


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Oh, I definitely applaud the picky breeders, too, and I feel it is appropriate for rescue groups to take extra measures. Not saying anything against that! It's just that we are all first time owners at some point. Anyway, that's all I was saying!


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

I totally agree that, if feasible, a home visit from a breeder is an excellent idea.


----------



## Sassy&Alyssa (Aug 29, 2006)

I cannot tell you how much I agree with you, but as it was said, wouldn't it be hard for a breeder from Ohio to travel to California for a home visit? That's the only problem I see with this. A good breeder would sure have to travel alot then. Otherwise, this home visiting idea is brillant. I agree 100%


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I wish there were more picky breeders out there. Bogie's breeder never asked anything about his future living conditions. I would have been happy to answer any questions about me, my family or my home, but this breeder only asked that I pay her in cash.

I was an uninformed buyer dealing with an uncareing breeder that I found in a newspaper ad. I can say that the mom, dad and puppies seemed to be well cared for,and the pups had proper vet care, but the breeder let her baby go to a complete stranger that she knew nothing about, and didn't want to know. Boy, have I learned a lot.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> I wish there were more picky breeders out there. Bogie's breeder never asked anything about his future living conditions. I would have been happy to answer any questions about me, my family or my home, but this breeder only asked that I pay her in cash.
> 
> I was an uninformed buyer dealing with an uncareing breeder that I found in a newspaper ad. I can say that the mom, dad and puppies seemed to be well cared for,and the pups had proper vet care, but the breeder let her baby go to a complete stranger that she knew nothing about, and didn't want to know. Boy, have I learned a lot.[/B]


Oh GOD, Bogie is so adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> OK so the UK is a much smaller country but all the breeders I contacted and visited wanted to visit my home and talk to my vet, neighbours etc. Don't know what they would have done if this was my first or only dog, of course.
> 
> Some could not make the journey themselves but they had breeder friends who lived nearer and called on me instead. Now... when placing a dog it is important to remember what matters to the precious little things... I'm sorry but I don't need a visitor with white gloves sampling all my horizontal surfaces for DUST (as one of these err... ladies did... she found some dust on the top of my kitchen cupboards and told my neighbours all about the dirty, dirty conditions in my home). She ignored all the "stuff" I already had in place for a puppy and poo-poo-ed my many years of dog ownership and the fact that all my dogs lived to the end of their natural lives in just the one home... mine.
> 
> Visits to breeders and visits to the potential owner's home are important but a little perspective puhleese.[/B]



I got a good laugh at this post. In the US, if that happened to a breeder, it wouldn't take 24 hours before it would be posted all over the internet that the conditions were not perfect. I've seen more than one person suggest people make a surprise visit to a breeder's home. To me, this is an invasion of their privacy, just like it would be to you. I like to choose who I invite to my home. The last pup I sold left here only after almost two hours of the new owner being here. I had this time to teach her some grooming techniques, and we exchanged other information (such as how to purchase bows from Marj). We had spent time emailing and talking on the phone before this visit. I have a family coming next month for one of my pups. We have been emailing, and have had a lengthy phone conversation. I'm looking forward to that visit also. But, when someone calls or emails, and one of the first things out is that they need to come and "see how my pups are raised", I see this as a red flag. This pup will be with them for years, and there needs to be a bond between the breeder and new owner that is built on TRUST with both parties. If I like them, they will be invited, but my home is not a store, and I like to choose who comes here. And, they can leave their white gloves at home. Oh, and I don't advise wearing black either, as the white hair they pick up will show more.

The point I was trying to make in my original post is that there needs to be TRUST on both sides. Sure it would be ideal if breeders could make home visits, just as it would be if new owners could come to pick up their pup. My last dog came from Italy, and I couldn't travel to get him, nor could the owner travel here. But, we spent many hours getting to know each other before he arrived here. We still talk, two years later, and we have had other interchanges with dogs. I've sold dogs to people I will never meet in person. In fact, one of my pups leaving next month is going to someone like that; however, I've had months to get to know this person, and I've been open with them in what is going on here.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I love seeing this from your perspective, Faye. 

How do the ones who want to come and "inspect your Maltese store" react when you try to interview them? I am always amazed at how negatively people react to being screened by rescue groups, how offended they get! Do you get the same reaction when the shoe is on the other foot?

I still remember how a co-worker reacted when she decided to go to the adoptathon for the local German Shepherd rescue group. She'd had one as a kid and felt it was a good watchdog and decided she'd just go pick one up like she was shopping for groceries!

When I told her that she'd have to fill out an application and be approved, that she'd need references and that, god forbid, she'd actually have to pay an adoption fee she was downright indignant! She said that since these dogs needed homes, they should just be given away for free and the rescue group should just be glad they'd found them a home!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> I love seeing this from your perspective, Faye.
> 
> How do the ones who want to come and "inspect your Maltese store" react when you try to interview them? I am always amazed at how negatively people react to being screened by rescue groups, how offended they get! Do you get the same reaction when the shoe is on the other foot?
> 
> ...


Personally, I enjoy talking about my dogs, so I'm always eager to answer questions others have. I also let them know I do rescue, and they may see several different breeds of dogs here. I also let them know that the parents of the pups will not be in full coat. It amazes me that people expect to see all the Maltese in long flowing coats. The only ones here with full coat are those growing it for show. 
Some people call as first means of contact. Others email. If it starts by email, I try to get to the phone stage as soon as possible. I had one woman tell me she could not give me her phone number to talk by phone because of trust. I told her that if she couldn't trust me with her phone number, I couldn't trust her with one of my pups. When we start talking by phone, I tell people I will answer any of their questions about my dogs. I give them the first opportunity to interview me. After I have answered questions they may have, I tell them I would like to know more about them. At this point, I've never had anyone not give answers. But, I've had some give some that I later found were not true. I once sold a pup to someone who was close to my age with two grown daughters in their late 20's. What they neglected to tell me was that they also had five adopted children, and the yongest was just two. I don't just place a pup after one contact, so there is more time to get to know a person, and the information exchange continues. Again, this is where the trust issue comes in. If we can trust each other, then they have no problem sharing their lifestyle with me. 
Oh, I forgot to mention that before we get started with the interview, I do ask if they are looking for a pet or one for show. If they tell me they want a pet, but just want to have a litter or may breed later, tell them I don't sell my pups that way, and that usually ends the interview. I do try to take the opportunity to educate them on byb and becoming a responsible breeder. Some listen, and some don't want to hear it, as they are on their way to becoming a byb, and I'm just one call they make to get dogs with nice pedigrees. I had one this weekend who didn't want to pay more than four or five hundred for a female, and couldn't understand why I couldn't sell them one because they had found a "vet" online who would sell them one, but she was in Africa at the time. I don't think they believed me when I told them that they were probably dealing with a person who was a scam artist and would ask for payment by Western Union.
I do not hesitate to call people back or to answer questions from anyone who is sincere in their questions. Even if their expectations are different from mine, I try to answer any of their questions. I think it is a waste of time to have someone come out just to look at my dogs and their living situation until we get to know each other. There is a lot more that goes into placing a pup other than where it sleeps at night. And, they may not see that even when they do visit, as my bed might not be made at the time.
Since I really don't have space (or time) to take in any more rescues at this time, I do help in the rescue end with transports and home visits. I've met some very nice families in my area by doing these home visits. I've done it for rescues in different states who have people in my area who may be getting a dog from their rescue group.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I love seeing this from your perspective, Faye.
> 
> How do the ones who want to come and "inspect your Maltese store" react when you try to interview them? I am always amazed at how negatively people react to being screened by rescue groups, how offended they get! Do you get the same reaction when the shoe is on the other foot?
> 
> ...


Yep, I've had more people get mad at me, than not. I've had people turn in a three-page application, with only their name and address on it. The rest was left blank. They get mad when I tell them they will not even be considered until, as stated on the website, the application is filled out completely. We had one gal who had dogs in the past. She couldn't remember her vet's name, so emailed me the city he was located and told me to find him myself









One gal, who found a 5-month-old Maltese in terrible condition, wanted to see the conditions of my house before she would surrender him to NMR. I had no problem with that, as she wanted to make sure I was not a hoarder, and with so many dogs, that my place and Maltese were clean. She was happy with the situation and surrendered him. A few days, and already a few hundred dollars in vet bills later, she called and said she found the owner. She said their dog had ran away over a year ago. I said it's not the same dog. This one is only 5-months-old, and in desperate need of medical attention. She threatened for several weeks. The little doggie was Ringo. He would have died without immediate heart surgery.

It would sure help if folks could see the entire picture.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Well, again, I am surely no expert on this matter but I can talk from experience. Of course when I filled out the three page application, which I did happily, I had to give all sorts of inmformation. To start the adoption I had to give references, my job address and phone number, vet information and reason I wanted a Maltese, past and present pets, among many other things.*

*After the application they called the references, my vet, etc. then I had a phone interview, After the phone interview I had the home inspection. I didn't mind one little bit, I actually welcomed it. They got to meet me, my hubby, my son and my Pacino! I have since become friends with the one who did the home inspection and she is a doll. After all was said and done when I went to the rescue's home we had to introduce Pacino to Ralphie to see if they got along, how they acted, etc. It was a long process but well worth it because of course we got Ralphie and he definitely was worth the wait and everything else.*

*Anyway, my point here is that I didn't mind doing what I had to do because I KNOW it was for the sake of the dog. I can see where it would be harder for breeders who ship out of their state, and of course situations like that there is no guarantee because even a video tape could be fake. Someone could go to their friends, neighbors, anywhere and take a video and call it home. Anyone who has a problem answering any question on the form or who has a problem with inspections should raise a red flag immediately.*

*There are a lot of sick people out there and it is up to us to try to protect these babies.*

*Just my 2 cents!*

*Marie & the happy boys*


*oh, and I live in a apartment and I had a letter from the apartment complex saying it was OK to have a dog*!


----------



## Villa Marsesca (Feb 27, 2006)

> I'm surprised that more breeders don't insist on home visits like rescue groups do, but I guess logistics is the problem. I know a gal who did a video tape for a rescue group since she was too far away for a home visit.
> 
> I agree with you 100%. I think both vet and personal references should be required to purchase a puppy. I have had to jump through those hoops many times to adopt a pet from a shelter or rescue group. Why should a purebred dog be any different?[/B]



A breeders vet is her best source of reference next to her clients, if one uses a vet, the vet sooner or later comes to the home, breeders should supply their vets phone number to a potential client just as a breeder should contact the buyers vet.

Cheers, Nedra


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

I agree with you completely. I expect to trust the breeder and expect the breeder to trust me. I am always open to them coming over to my house if they want or taking pictures of a video recording or where I live. I am always very honest and take great pride in the way I raise my furbabies and the care and the living conditions they have. It should always go both ways, I am totally understand why a breeder would want to check out their living situation before placing one of their puppies with them. After all you only want the very best for the puppy.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Any breeder is very welcome to come to my home - but I would want them to bring a couple of dogs....my house is clean (no white gloves allowed LOL) and very animal friendly. I host puppy parties several times a year for friends with maltese and yorkies (oh and a King Charles Cavalier Spaniel). My entire back yard is deck, fenced and reinforced with chicken wire to keep the little guys in! We have doggie doors, dog toys and treats, and a digital SLR camera to take lots of pictures. Oh, you may have to stay for lunch and have a glass of wine too. Life is good









Hey, you know we recently rescued our little yorkie, Tinker - I overheard my husband telling someone he wouldn't have minded getting another maltese







I didn't know that!!!!! too late, Tinker is my new "shadow" around here.


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

> *oh, and I live in a apartment and I had a letter from the apartment complex saying it was OK to have a dog*![/B]


I have something similar as well Marie -- when we signed our new lease, they actually put Sprout's name on the lease!!







It's kind of funny -- but after what happened at the old place, I like having all my bases covered.


----------



## Villa Marsesca (Feb 27, 2006)

> Any breeder is very welcome to come to my home - but I would want them to bring a couple of dogs....my house is clean (no white gloves allowed LOL) and very animal friendly. I host puppy parties several times a year for friends with maltese and yorkies (oh and a King Charles Cavalier Spaniel). My entire back yard is deck, fenced and reinforced with chicken wire to keep the little guys in! We have doggie doors, dog toys and treats, and a digital SLR camera to take lots of pictures. Oh, you may have to stay for lunch and have a glass of wine too. Life is good
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had to reply to this precious picture...OMGosh, this is so cute.

Cheers, Nedra


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=318175
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I like that post too.







I wannna go play and have lunch and wine too.







Sounds like a fun afternoon for all!







Glad to see you posting Nedra, hope you're feeling and doing well.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I would have no problem with my breeder coming to my home. She and her husband opened up their home to me and my husband to come and visit. Anytime she wants to come and visit with Lacey I would love it. I know when I was looking for Lacey I only saw it from my point of view...what kind of person was she, how did she take care of her dogs. Now that I have Lacey I can see her point of view. She wants to make sure that her dogs are taken care of and are placed in loving homes for life.

Now that I have learned a little bit about how much work it is to take care of dogs and puppies my hat is off to all of you wonderful breeders.


----------



## Villa Marsesca (Feb 27, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=318229
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it is good to be able to post and check in here and there.








Happy New Year, Nedra


----------

